

Netflix: Benchmarking High Performance I/O with SSD for Cassandra on AWS - jedberg
http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/07/benchmarking-high-performance-io-with.html?source=HN

======
bcambel
Seems like great benefits; The hi1.4xlarge configuration is about half the
system cost for the same throughput. The mean read request latency was reduced
from 10ms to 2.2ms. The 99th percentile request latency was reduced from 65ms
to 10ms.

------
pella
more "hi1.4xlarge" info: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4264754>

